# Check out this Coffee Can GRILL



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

Can't wait to make one for camping. Got this pic off Pinterest. Seems pretty easy and fun to do! What do y'all think?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Quite innovative idea. I like it and if you don't mind I am going to copy your design....


----------



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's not mind. I found the pic. Might try it today. Just gotta start drinkin a lot of coffee now


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

hard part may be finding a large metal coffee can


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm thinking this could also be made from the large (1 gallon?) cans of vegetables, etc. that you can buy for large gatherings.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Neat idea, but if you have the grill already, just find 4 rocks and place the grill on top of them instead of carrying and having to cut the can in the woods and then you have to git rid of it once done:headknock


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Bukmstr said:


> Neat idea, but if you have the grill already, just find 4 rocks and place the grill on top of them instead of carrying and having to cut the can in the woods and then you have to git rid of it once done:headknock


but then you couldn't post pictures of your idea to pintrest.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

That reminds me of a camp stove I made in cub scouts, out of a metal 1 gallon pain bucket.


----------

